# يا أهل الهيدروجين هل من الصعب عمل موقد منزلي يعمل بالكهرباء العادية ؟



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كثرت موضوعات الهيدروجين واستخراجه وخلايا التحليل إلخ
ولم أجد أفكار عملية واضحة مطبقة إلا في نطاقات أكبر من الإمكانات المنزلية للناس العادية
فهل من الصعب عمل موقد (بوتاجاز ـ مشعل إلخ) يعمل بالكهرباء المنزلية العادية (220 فولت و 3 أمبير على حد علمي) ؟ 
يعني عمل خلايا ستانلس ستيل وحوض مياه ومدادات الغاز وجسم الموقد ومحول التيار إلخ
هل من الصعب عمل هذا الموقد ؟

رمضان مبارك


----------



## ehsansabah (9 أغسطس 2010)

اعتقد ان الفكرة ممكنة ومن الممكن تطبيقها ولكن المشكلة في الجدوى الاقتصادية حيث ان البوتوكاز المصنوع سوف يسحب تيارا كبيرا تكون كلفته اكبر من كلفة غاز الميثان .
ربما الاخوان لهم راي افضل


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة أخ إسلام، هل يمكنك إعادة صياغة سؤالك؟
لا أعني بهذا أنني أستطيع أن أجيبك، ولكن كي أستطيع أن أفهم الإجابات التي سيضعها الأعضاء بإذن الله، لذا أريد أن أفهم السؤال أولا
فهل تقصد موقد منزلي عادي (للطبخ مثلا) يعمل بالكهرباء؟ لو كان هذا ما تقصده فهو موجود بالفعل، ولو كان هذا ما تقصده فما فائدة "*حوض مياه ومدادات الغاز*" التي ذكرتهم؟
هل يمكنك التوضيح؟


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

> *فهل تقصد موقد منزلي عادي (للطبخ مثلا) يعمل بالكهرباء؟*


بالضبط لكن بتقنية تحليل المياه


----------



## إسلام علي (9 أغسطس 2010)

...............................


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أغسطس 2010)

حد يجيب يا شباب ما هذا البخل


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أغسطس 2010)

لا أدري هل أنا الوحيد الذي لا يفهم السؤال أم أن السؤال بالفعل غير واضح
هل يمكنك وضح مخطط (اسكتش) للنظام الذي تتخيله؟
أو على الأقل شرح تفصيلي أكبر
هل تقصد أن يتم تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين، ثم إدخال الهيدروجين على خلية وقود للحصول على كهرباء؟


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أغسطس 2010)

اخي لقد قلت لك ان الفكرة ممكنة ولكن اذاكان عندك كهرباء لتليل الماء فلماذا لاتشتري بوتاكاز يعمل بالكهرباء بدل من صنع جهاز يحلل الماء بالكهرباء ويسحب تيار كعربائي بحدود 30 امبير او اكثر اعتمادا على كفاءة خلية تحليل الماء الى hho ولذلك فان الكلفة اكثر وللعلم الخلية القادرة على انتاج كمية كافية من الهيدروجين لتشغيل اربع عيون تكلف اكثر من 300 دولار في اميركا ومن ثم توصل هذه الخلية بالبوتاكاز العادي ولكن المشكلة في كمية التيار الذي تسحبه الخلية ولكن هناك فديو يظهر خلية تحت التجربة تنتج 6 لتر في الدقيقة وتسحب تيار 16 امبير وهو لاباس به ولكن الموضوع لايزال ليس في طور الانتاج ولكن في موقع eBay سوف تجد العديد من خلاي تحليل الماء الى HHO


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا عزيزي إحسان صباح بارك الله فيك
إذا الأمر سهل وممكن لكن فاتورة الكهرباء في حالة خلايا التحليل ستكون أكبر من فاتورة بوتاجاز يعمل بالكهرباء المباشرة
إذا هذا كلام جيد 
حسبت أنه من السهل عمل جهاز بدون استهلاك كهربي عالي


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أغسطس 2010)

لاادري عزيزي لربما في القريب يتمكن احد الاخوة من صنع خلية تحليل الماء لاتستهلك كمية كبيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أغسطس 2010)

على حسب ما قرأت في هذا القسم أن أحد الأخوة العراقيين ومع شح الغاز بسبب الحرب صمم فرن يعمل بتحليل المياه بالكهرباء المنزلية العادية ولا أعلم جدوى ذلك اقتصاديا


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أغسطس 2010)

اخي ابن هي الكهرباء في العراق انا ابحث في كل مكان عن الطاقة البديلة (طبعا الرخيصة) لاحل مشكلة الكهرباء ومن ثم نبحث في تحليل الماء بالكهرباء لنعمل فرن ينتج لنا الخبز


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / اسلام علي 
في هذا الرابط ربما تجد طلبك من عمل موقد يعمل علي الهيدروكسي ( من تحليل الماء)
http://www.free-energy.tv/browse-Cooking_with_HHO-videos-1-date.html


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أغسطس 2010)

ehsansabah قال:


> اخي ابن هي الكهرباء في العراق انا ابحث في كل مكان عن الطاقة البديلة (طبعا الرخيصة) لاحل مشكلة الكهرباء ومن ثم نبحث في تحليل الماء بالكهرباء لنعمل فرن ينتج لنا الخبز


الله يطول عمرك كلامي عن الماضي قبل حدوث أزمة بالكهرباء


عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / اسلام علي
> في هذا الرابط ربما تجد طلبك من عمل موقد يعمل علي الهيدروكسي ( من تحليل الماء)
> http://www.free-energy.tv/browse-cooking_with_hho-videos-1-date.html


بارك الله فيك أخي رابط جيد أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أغسطس 2010)

حسب بعض المقاطع بالرابط يمكن وبـ 61 وات فقط عمل 5 شعلات
http://www.free-energy.tv/cooking-hho/5-hho-flames-using-only-605-watts-video_573458f89.html
فلماذا أفتانا البعض أنها تستهلك كهرباء كثيرة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ehsansabah (12 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز اسلام علي
ان الخمس شعلات في هذا الرابط لاتعادل عمل عين واحدة حيث اننا في العراق نعتبر العين واحدة متكونة لربما من 20 فتحة وفي كل فتحة فيها شعلة ومجموع هذه الشعلات تكون عين والطباخ (البوتاكاز) يختلف من واحد لاخر فقسم بعين واحدة وقسم بعينين وقسم باربع وبخمس والعيون ليست متساويه ففيها الصغيرة والكبيرة ولو نظرت الى الفلم قال ان الخمس شعلات تسحب 5 امبير فلو قلنا ان الخمس شعلات تسحب 5 امبير ولو جدلا قلنا ان خمس شعلات صغيرة تكون عين واحدة وعلى فرض ان العيون كلها متساويه فلتشغيل اربع عيون نحتاج الى سحب تيار مقدارة( 5 امبير x اربع عيون ) اي 20 امبير وانا قلت توجد خلية تسحب 16 امبير ولكن هذه في طور التجربة .


----------



## ehsansabah (12 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز اهل العراق يعيشون بازمة الكهرباء منذ العام 1991 ولكنها تفاقمت بعد 2003 والكهرباء كانت فقط في بغداد قبل 2003 لاباس بها ولكن بقية المحافظات لاتاتيها الكهرباء باليوم الا ساعتين او ثلاث


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك وأعانك يا أهل العراق
هل تقصد أن الشعلة المصورة هذه لا تكفي للطبخ ؟


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / اٍسلام علي
وجدت هذا الرابط لعملية تحليل الماء واٍنتاج الهيدروكسي( الهيدروجين و الأكسجين) المسمي غاز براون مع حسابات
عن الطاقة المستهلكة واٍستخدامات كثيرة جدا لهذا الغاز......أرجو أن تفيدك فيما تبحث عنه
http://peswiki.com/energy/Directory:Brown's_Gas


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

وهذا رابط أخر ........... ولكن عن استخدام الغاز للسيارات....ولكن بتعديل بسيط ... وهو استخدام الغاز الناتج من

التحليل و اٍدخاله للموقد ، يتم اٍشعال الموقد
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/Chapt10.html


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل /اسلام علي 
هذا رابط جديد لتشغيل المواقد ولكن بطريقة بول بانتون المسمي جهاز الجيت

http://translate.googleuser*******....le.com&usg=ALkJrhh1tH-UW1wx1_0Z3kVg9tT46LUO4w


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

كنت احاول نقل رابط ولكنه طويل بعض الشيء ولا يعمل أرجو المعذرة لهذا الخطأ الفني
حاول تكتب هذا الرابط وتعمل له بحث ربما تجده


www.quanthomme.info/pantone/PageM_David.htm&rur


----------



## shinini (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا عزيزي إحسان صباح بارك الله فيك
ولاكن التعامل مع تحليل الهدروجين ممكن ان يؤدي الى اشتعال الهدروجين السريع دون وجود سلامة ( ؟ ) ولاكن لك الشكر الجزيل على لفت النظر للستعمال الطاقة البديلة


----------

